
Langner’s final Stuxnet analysis comes with surprises  - wglb
http://www.langner.com/en/2013/11/20/langner%E2%80%99s-final-stuxnet-analysis-comes-with-surprises/
======
TrainedMonkey
Basically what they found that software engineers who worked on the project
were pressured to make progress, even at the sake of quality.

~~~
Peaker
That's not what the report claims at all.

It claims that they may have _wanted_ Stuxnet to be exposed, for
boasting/deterrence. It also claims that they likely lost access to the
internal network, and needed more virus-like behavior in order to spread to
the right computers. Virus-like behaviors that raise suspicion and make it
discoverable.

------
yuhong
On a side note, I wonder how many Win2000 systems were actually infected.

